# Jonesboro-Clayton Co. Ga. a/m- id#091486 URGENT



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

*<span style="color: #3333FF">NOTE: ANOTHER FORUM REPORTS THAT "DR. DEATH" IS COMING 3 TIMES A WEEK. SOMEONE PLEASE HELP POOR CARL. </span>*

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13337477

*I am a very nice boy..I was turned in by my owner for no good reason. <span style="color: #FF0000">I am available for adoption now </span>and will have until 04-03-09. Please come see me or call about me. All animals adopted from Clayton Co Animal Control must be spayed or neutered within 30 days of adoption. A low cost spay/neuter certificate will be issued to adopting families at the time of adoption. Rescues please have copy of Dept. of Aug. license and permission form if you are sending someone other than the license holder, also picture I.D. <span style="color: #FF0000">All animals posted are at risk to be euthanized at any time due to overcrowding under severe circumstances. All animals are considered urgent after their available date has passed.</span> Please call or come in....Thank you..... 

Clayton Co. Police Dept. Animal Control Unit 
Jonesboro, GA 
770-477-3684 *


----------



## Kuklasmom (May 13, 2005)

There's another picture on the Petfinder page that shows this dog from a slightly different angle; it gives a clearer look at his face and it show his ears are up nicely.


----------



## sierrasunnkennels (Aug 1, 2007)




----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Lee from Nick of Time Rescue can help out with this dog.


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

bump


----------



## sierrasunnkennels (Aug 1, 2007)

Adopted


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

Great..thanks for the info Julie!


----------

